# She has begun!!!



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

It is now 8.20 and exactly one day overdue, but she has begun labour, her labour contractions are approxiamately ten minutes apart and still quite mild but she is beginning to meow in time with them.

She has not begun to Push Yet but birth is close.:thumbup:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohhhh exciting!!!!  You keeping one back? What you hoping for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

good luck with the litter. Look forward to seeing the pictures x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Come on TT, we are all waiting for a running commentary!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> It is now 8.20 and exactly one day overdue, but she has begun labour, her labour contractions are approxiamately ten minutes apart and still quite mild but she is beginning to meow in time with them.
> 
> She has not begun to Push Yet but birth is close.:thumbup:


What sort of cat are we talking about and what is her name please?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im jealous lol... gd luck ive just double checked on my dates and she was due yesterday or today...so fingerscross i will be joining you later on the labour ward lol


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck....hope you & mummy cat have a safe delivery:thumbup:

Will be awaiting my fix of kitty pics:lol:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

And we are off:thumbup:

Number one is out looks a good weight Mum cleaning and has ate the sack good start:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well done mummy:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Number 2 is out and sack ate and is being cleaned up:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hooray!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow coming quick lol hope all goes well hun :thumbup:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Yayyy!! :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

CONGRATS!! cant Wait to see! hope all goes fantasticly! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

how many do you think she has  well done on number 2


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Three, four and Five all out now, four and five came virtually together, she ate fours sack but not five, so we removed that one for her, however she is cleaning number five and it latched on for a quick drink of milk:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Three, four and Five all out now, four and five came virtually together, she ate fours sack but not five, so we removed that one for her, however she is cleaning number five at it latched on for a quick drink of milk:thumbup:


Wow she wasnt hanging around. 5 babies..... congrats x


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww lovely. Well done mum! any more to come do you think? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She doesn't hang about does she  Well done to mummy cat :thumbup: Any more?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done mum


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy!!! :laugh: how many did she have??


That sounds like megs last litter, she had number 4 then number 5 with BOTH placentas still inside!! 

Helped her to give birth to them after! was very scary! coming like busses! :lol:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Number 6 is out all cleaned all eaating think that is is Mum is having a well deserved rest whilst babies are having a feed:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations its so exciting, cant wait for pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbup:,:thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mum! Can't wait for pics


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I think she is done:thumbup: All good size will weigh later, all appear healthy and are eating Mum is fine little exhausted which is to be expected will take better Pics later:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

ah love her she looks wrecked.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats the kits are lovely..


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

oh bless her she looks tired but thats a nice quick labour well done mummy and 6 babies wow. i think mine is having 4


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done once again :thumbup: Nice amount - six :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*lovely picture of mum and babies, awwwwwwwwwwww :thumbup: :001_wub::001_wub:*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on your 6 new arrivals!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats, they all look so content....Jill


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

The Kittens are now all 12 Hours old, Mum has recovered well and is looking alot less exhausted as she did after her very quick labour.

She is being a really good Mum and feeding and cleaning all the Kittens, The Kittens all look amazing, so it looks like she has produced some stunning Kittens again for us:thumbup::thumbup:

The Kittens are very active and look very strong Pushing and shoving to get the best feed site which is always a good sign:thumbup:

Took some Pics for all those of you that have been waiting so Patiently to see some Pics of our latest Siamese Litter (Lymorelynn ha ha ):thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a lovely heap of baby paws :001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a lovely heap of baby paws :001_wub:


Thanks Db:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> The Kittens are now all 12 Hours old, Mum has recovered well and is looking alot less exhausted as she did after her very quick labour.
> 
> She is being a really good Mum and feeding and cleaning all the Kittens, The Kittens all look amazing, so it looks like she has produced some stunning Kittens again for us:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


blimey was she late?: they look about 2weeks old!!  big kits!!! :laugh:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> blimey was she late?: they look about 2weeks old!!  big kits!!! :laugh:


Ha Ha she was a only one day late, she really produces fantastic Kittens:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Ha Ha she was a only one day late, she really produces fantastic Kittens:thumbup:


flippin heck! could give my week olds a run for theiur money!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done mum, lovely babies and so big :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

lovely furbabies, glad all went well :thumbup:


----------

